# blueprint mousery. the set up so far



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

cages ive made and my new meece babys


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

very cool.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look fantastic! How are they ventilated? I love being able to look and see all my meeces, and this as even better for that than plexi tanks. How does it come apart for cleaning?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

they look fantastic the mice wont overheat will they?


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

message from george... the back of the tanks are wire mesh, with holes in the front doors to create air circulation. so they wont overheat.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

it doesnt really come apart im afraid. the front sections with the circular handles on, are doors that pull off (held on with magnets) and that gives plenty of space to clean the inside and handle the mice. glad ya like it. took ages to make lol


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Ooooooooooo! Love them!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Love the set up, mine so far sucks - it's very unorganized, haha


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope to have pix of my remodeled mousery soon. It's only half done, and I'm already pleased with how easy it is to get at the tanks on the wire shelving with casters. Now I need a worktable with casters, and a small stool...there are so many things I want to do, and I am taking my time now that the most important parts are in place to be sure I'm not overthinking the problem.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I love them well done


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

They look great :O)


----------

